# Thirty Two Prion Boots? Opinions and discuss



## Bennett (Feb 1, 2012)

I bought a pair of the 32 laced prions this season and I must say I feel like im wearing skating shoes they are so comfortable and you can go for days in these without any pain at all. They seem to flex pretty well too, but also have some stiffness I love them and will be rocking these things till they fall apart. For the price they are going for right now I would say its a steal pick these up you wont regret it. I haven't tried the prion FT's but im sure they are just as comfortable. I know a few people that have rocked these boots and haven't heard a bad thing yet 32 always comes through!


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

I had a pair of these boots early this season. They were really comfortable and priced really well. They aren't really stiff at all but they have decent response. They dont have much cushioning which becomes evident when you start messing around in park which i started doing this year. I gave these boots up when I got my burton ambush boots. I got them for about the same price as my Prions. I found those a lot more comfortable. They weren't as stiff but had better response and more flex and more cushion. They perform well outside the park too.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Frankyis4 said:


> I had a pair of these boots early this season. They were really comfortable and priced really well. They aren't really stiff at all but they have decent response. They dont have much cushioning which becomes evident when you start messing around in park which i started doing this year. I gave these boots up when I got my burton ambush boots. I got them for about the same price as my Prions. I found those a lot more comfortable. They weren't as stiff but had better response and more flex and more cushion. They perform well outside the park too.


Do you have wide feet? Did you notice a difference in the width of the boots?

Most boots are too narrow. I've had to go 32 but they feel a tiny bit wide. Looking for something in the middle.


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> Do you have wide feet? Did you notice a difference in the width of the boots?
> 
> Most boots are too narrow. I've had to go 32 but they feel a tiny bit wide. Looking for something in the middle.


I don't have wide feet. I do wear a size 11. I did notice that my 32 is my widest boot. My Burton ION is more narrow than my 32. My burton Ambush feels wider than my ION but that might be because it has more flex. So to me the Ambush feels in between but like I said it might be because of the flex because they are both Burton boots so you would think that they would be the same size.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

All boots fit different even if they are in the same line. Flex has nothing to do with how wide a boot is. Burton IONs have a narrower toe box than the burton ambush. If you want a wider toe box that isnt too wide i would recommend the Burton Hails or Grails. Great boots for all-mountain freestyle and have way better quality than 32. 

On a side note but just as important. Everyones foot is different so the best thing to do is to try on as many boots as possible and find what fits best.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

rdot84 said:


> All boots fit different even if they are in the same line. Flex has nothing to do with how wide a boot is. Burton IONs have a narrower toe box than the burton ambush. If you want a wider toe box that isnt too wide i would recommend the Burton Hails or Grails. Great boots for all-mountain freestyle and have way better quality than 32.
> 
> On a side note but just as important. Everyones foot is different so the best thing to do is to try on as many boots as possible and find what fits best.


Oh I know that for a fact. I did have good luck with Moto's on width. Crap boot, but width was not a problem, so I'm looking try Burtons again.


----------



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

I think Burton boots are good. They are very comfortable and I would put them way about the Thirty Two boots. Especially the Prions.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

rdot84 said:


> If you want a wider toe box that isnt too wide i would recommend the Burton Hails or Grails. Great boots for all-mountain freestyle and have way better quality than 32. .



They may not fit ya, but you can't fault 32 for quality, especially when you are only comparing to Burton.


----------

